# Cyan Photos



## bouncing_around (May 17, 2005)

Hey everyone, i'm new here! 

I'm trying to find some info on cyanophotos (or something along those lines). The shot turns out like a blue Solarisation (or Sabattier effect) and the image turns smoky. Trying to find info on how to do it is almost impossible. Can anyone help?


----------



## ksmattfish (May 17, 2005)

Cyanotype.  I think it's exclusively a contact print method, so the solarization is probably done during the development of the negs.

http://www.alternativephotography.com/process_cyanotype.html


----------



## terri (May 17, 2005)

There's actually a ton of info out there, as long as you know where to look.     Getting started can be frustrating - trust me, I know.     

The alternative photography website is very helpful.   Take it a step further and follow the links on THAT site, too.   And google "cyanotypes" - you'll find more articles, books, sites than you can throw a stick at.

Good luck!   And if you do some, be sure and post them here for us to admire, ok?   I like the look, but as Matt was saying, it's a contact print method so you'll need a fat negative size to start with, and that stops me every time.   So keep that part in mind, and consider your available cameras.


----------



## gypsyIX (Jul 13, 2005)

we had to make cyanotypes in high school... we got around the big negative thing by making "negatives" on kodalith ortho film.  it was a pain in the bottom, but we ended up with really great looking 5x7 cyanos.

and, i think you can take a print to a print shop and have them make a transparency of it, any size.


----------



## Jaywalker (Aug 15, 2005)

They are alot easier than everyone thinks. Thanks to the coolestteacher in the world. I took the image and just printed it out as a negative onto a transparency. you can do great cyanotyps at home. They are one of my fav. things to do. You can find the solution at Freestyle


----------



## terri (Aug 15, 2005)

You did get some beautiful tones here. :thumbup: Nice job!


----------

